# Unknown Roo...



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Can anyone help me figure out the breed & approximate age of this roo? He was given to me last week by someone who had too many roosters in his flock, but didn't tell me much about him. TIA!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Oops! I may have posted this on the wrong forum. Can a moderator move it to the correct forum please?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> Oops! I may have posted this on the wrong forum. Can a moderator move it to the correct forum please?


Not a problem. I fixed it 

As for the rooster. I would say at least a year old and I'm leaning towards a Rhode Island red, he's got a nice dark red color, his back is flat, good fountain tail, and the single comb.

Edited: My bad not pure bred, probubly a mix since it has pinkish legs with slight feathering. He is nice looking though, good find.


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

I would say RIR. I HAVE TWO THAT LOOOK JUST LIKE HIM. BEAUTIFUL  this wasn't ment to be in CAPS.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I say whatever he is mixed with is a cochin, because of the fuzzy butt D) and the feathered feet. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

hes beautiful! which ever breed he is I'm not sure but still beautiful!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I suspected RIR, but wasn't sure. Thanks for the insight. 

He is beautiful, though, isn't he? When my friend brought him over I was just in love!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with the RIR group. The feathering on the legs can either mean he is a mix or he has feather stubs.
He is beautiful and really and you love him. That really is all that counts


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------

